# [A] Secundani | Blackhand | 2 Tage | 4/13 HC | Hexe



## Grenia (14. Juni 2013)

Hallo zusammen,
dann stellen wir uns auch mal vor. 

Unsere kleine, feine Gilde wurde am 07.05.2009 auf dem Server Blackhand gegründet und formiert sich nun dort wieder neu, um erfolgreich zu raiden.

Vorab: Wir sind keine reine Imba-Roxxor-Ololol-ich-flame-Dich-bei-einem-Fehler-Gilde...
Wir raiden mit Spaß am Spiel und mit vernünftigem Raidklima.

Genauso sitzen wir abends einfach nur im TS zusammen oder machen diverse PvP Abende/Fun Raids usw.
Sollte somit für jeden was dabei sein.

Erfahrene Raid,- und Gildenleitung wird von unserer Seite gestellt.
Die Erfahrung der Leitung reicht von BC-Raids bis hin zu HMs vor diversen Nerf-Patchs, mangelnde Qualität kann man uns also nicht vorwerfen.
In Worten: Die Gildenleitung hat...
Thron des Donners: 12/12 NHC
Thron des Donners: 6/13 HC (Council 7%)
down.

*Unser momentaner Progress-Stand:*
Thron des Donners: 12 / 12 NHC und 3 / 13 HC

*Unsere Raidtage sind*
Donnerstag: 19.00 Uhr - 22.30 Uhr
Montag: 19.00 Uhr - 22.30 Uhr

Was jedoch nicht heisst, das nicht relativ spontan Twink-Raids laufen. Wir sorgen für alles. 
Vor allem ist uns wichtig, das das Gilden,- und Raidklima bei uns vernünftig ist.
Darauf legen wir großen Wert, auch wenn das eigentlich jede Gilde von sich behauptet. ^^

*Was wir von Euch erwarten:*
- Zuverlässigkeit
- Pünktlichkeit
- Verhalten wie ein erwachsener Mensch (Oh ja, auch das muss erwähnt werden ^^)
- Interesse an seiner Klasse
- Auch nach Wipes noch den Spaß am Spiel haben
- Mindestens 18 Jahre
- Funktionierendes Headset und TS3 !
- Loyalität

Dennoch sind bei uns auch jederzeit Nachwuchsspieler willkommen, die gerade angefangen haben zu spielen. Diesen Spielern stehen wir natürlich mit Rat und Tat zur Seite und auf lvl 90 ist bei entsprechender Leistung auch ein Raidplatz möglich. 

*Aktuell suchen wir noch Spieler in den Klassen:*

Hexenmeister
- alle Speccs

*Dein Specc wird nicht gesucht aber Du denkst, Du würdest uns trotzdem verstärken?*
Dann zöger nicht mit Deiner Bewerbung, jeder starke Spieler hat eine Chance auf einen festen Raidplatz bei uns. 


*Du bist der, den wir suchen?*
Dann schreib uns eine Bewerbung via Email an: BewerbungSecundani@t-online.de
Oder meldet Euch ingame bei einem der Gildenleitung:

Chillena (Battle-Tag: Chillena#2594 )
Zoey (Battle-Tag: Zoey#2365 )

Wir freuen uns über jede Bewerbung.

Unsere HP: www.Secundani.de
WoW-Progress: http://www.wowprogress.com/guild/eu/blackhand/Secundani

Liebe Grüße, Zoey.


----------



## Grenia (17. Juni 2013)

und hoch damit &#9829;


----------



## Eranar (19. Juni 2013)

Hey,

ich reaktiviere heute meinen Account und habe gesehen, dass ihr eine Allianz Gilde auf Blackhand seid 
Ich würde mich freuen, wenn ich dich mal ingame im Battle.net anschreiben dürfte


----------



## Grenia (19. Juni 2013)

Huhu
klar, sehr gerne    
Ich denke Chillena und ich werden so gegen 19-20 Uhr online sein.

LG Zoey


----------



## Grenia (24. Juni 2013)

Up &#9829;


----------



## Grenia (25. Juni 2013)

Up


----------



## Grenia (8. August 2013)

hoch damit


----------



## Grenia (9. August 2013)

Update nach genau 2 Stunden tryn hat dann auch Horridon ins Gras gebissen  

Damit 4/13 HC


----------

